# Persimmon says hi!



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

So I've been posting on the forum frequently since about July but just realized that I've never officially said hello! So... hello everyone  My hedgehog's name is Persimmon, which many of you probably already know, and I'm also just going to use this as a photo thread to show him off occasionally.

Here are some to start off  :[attachment=2:6jsszcs2]IMG_2545hkj.png[/attachment:6jsszcs2]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

oh....Persimmon.....I LOVE the teeth!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe! What a little doll he is! So adorable!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwh! I've always loved your sig picture, nose-to-nose, so sweet!! And the little fangs! He looks like he's in hog heaven in the newspaper and melon :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Persimmon is adorable!

The second picture is hilarious :lol: I love hedgie vampire teeth


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

There's nothing quite like hedgie teeth to make someone squeal in delight! <3


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol hedgie teefies crack me up. As a friend of mine told me, "I love hedgehog teeth, they're so jacked-up! They're like vampire teeth or something!" (I thought it was funny because this man is 6'8", 275 lb Marine and he was even squealing over how cute the little teefs are!)

Welcome Persimmon and Persimmon's mama, I've been admiring your signature for a while now-- so so precious and tasteful.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hehe, thanks everyone. The sig picture was a complete fluke- blindly snapping an iphone picture at the exact moment he happened to be facing the right way. Still have no idea how it turned out so well.

Here are a couple more pics and a precious video I took of him exhausted after a vet visit. He was sleeping and kicking his legs around :3


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

And a couple more


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

OMG the video of him sleeping is the cutest thing [email protected]!!1!!

I just hope little Link here grows up to be as cuddly! We are working on it...but even right now he is a little ball of anger... :twisted:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> OMG the video of him sleeping is the cutest thing [email protected]!!1!!
> 
> I just hope little Link here grows up to be as cuddly! We are working on it...but even right now he is a little ball of anger... :twisted:


But aren't they just the sweetest little balls of anger ever? 
Persimmon still has his days too. Don't get discouraged


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the video! Such a cute, sleepy little guy! Precious.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. That video just melted my heart. <3


----------

